# Cgc!



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was asked to bring Dakota to act as a distraction dog during the CGC test today, and I happily obliged. After the testing was almost complete, the trainers asked if I wanted to test her. Nervously, I said yes. We haven't exactly trained for the CGC. My hopes were to pursue it this spring or fall. Dakota is 7 years old, and I have worked VERY hard with her, but I've done all the training myself. Most of it has been awesome...some of it, well, probably could have been done differently to help bring out better focus. At any rate though, she is the most amazing dog ever, but I was concerned about her willingness to perform without some sort of enticement (ie, treats). She has never been that food motivated to begin with (and definitely not play motivated), but it has always helped for me to have treats on me, in case she DID choose to respond. 

SO anyway, the treats were put up and the test began. I knew she would be rock solid in the sit/down/stays/greets/grooming/distracting noise, etc. My concern was with the loose leash walking and the recall. Not because she won't walk on a loose leash or come when I call, but because I had nothing to entice her with. No stick. No treat. No Kaiser (lol). And she is a very distractable dog in those cases...so that means interesting smells take precedence over me. Well...she passed. Not one hiccup! Granted, she did move a little slower and with less sassiness then she would have if I had a treat for her, but, she passed. I'm so proud of her! Onward toward therapy training!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Go Dakota!! That's great your hard work paid off . Kudos to both of you :congratulations:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is wonderful, congratulations!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats, hopefully lot's of our dogs from the forum will follow in your footsteps!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is great! Congatulations!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

thank you all so much! I plan to work toward a BH with Kaiser, however with trying to save money for the wedding (and having a tight budget as it is) I'm not sure we can afford $300 every month and a half-ish...so...either training for the BH gets put on hold or formally moving forward with trying to get certified for therapy work with Dakota gets put on hold. oy!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding!! Good for both you & Dakota!


----------

